# Mmmm... Coconut Milk!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just screwing around


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Good kill and instant food.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Be very, very careful:






Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you, Charles, for being a ray of sunshine.
That design of dart has a single attachment point and a loop of whatever the locals have lying around to propel them. The ones I shoot have two attachment points, which sounds like doubling the chance of an RTS but is actually making such an event nearly impossible. I've gone through several hundred shots with several different designs of darts and bands and never had one hang up on the way out. I would go so far as to say that it's far more likely to have an RTS with a regular slingshot and lose a few teeth then it is to have one with my setup.
I'll be careful, though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, MJ ... I think you mis-took my message. I am not concerned with an RTS problem ... doubt there is much danger with your arrangement or with the more standard one. And my caution was not directed at you specifically. Those heavy darts have considerable penetration power, even at long distances. And as your coconut experiment shows, they can do a lot of damage. If one is shooting up into a tree, for example, there is more of a danger to unseen folks that might be nearby, as opposed to regular slingshot ammo.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, my mistake. Others have raised RTS concerns and I had that on the brain (so to speak :O)
You're right, they're probably more dangerous in general than regular ammo.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i feel safe shooting the one i made but after missing the first squrriel up in the tree and it being stuck 15 feet up i dont shoot up at targets because if i do miss and it comes down like a min yard dart and my dog hunts a lot with me so now its low ground shots for hunting.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Stop screwing around MJ!!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...there's no other way to screw


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You Sir have some bad a$$ darts...as you know like shooting weapons..as to be sure of your shot & background..safe to shoot or not?..

Nothing ment to you by what I just said to you...Be it a gun hunter or other wise....enjoy your hobby of shooting slingshots...AKA Oldmiser


----------

